
A high-level editor at a top tech blog secretly worked for Apple for months - msabalau
http://www.businessinsider.com/chris-zielger-worked-both-apple-verge-2016-9
======
coldtea
> _On Friday, the news organization revealed that Chris Ziegler, a founding
> member of The Verge, had been working for Apple since July, but didn 't tell
> anyone about his dual employment._

then:

> _During Ziegler 's time at The Verge, he wrote primarily about cutting-edge
> car technology, including rumors about the Apple Car. His last post on the
> site overall is dated July 1:
> [http://www.theverge.com/users/chrisziegler/posts*](http://www.theverge.com/users/chrisziegler/posts*)

So, he started working for Apple on July, and he didn't wrote articles on
Apple tech anyway before, but about cars, the last of which was published
before he started with Apple.

Furthermore, as they say "Chris did not attempt to steer any coverage towards
or away from Apple, and any particular decisions he helped make had the same
outcomes they would have had absent his involvement," the editor's note
reads.".

Not only that, but he just disappeared from the blog, to the point that the
people there were "in the dark and concerned for Chris".

For actual shills we probably need to look elsewhere...

------
msabalau
A good bit of news to dropped out just before the weekend, heading into the
first presidential debate.

